

A Black Guy that Codes - jalcine
http://home.jalcine.me/about.html

======
izolate
Is there anything special or unique about a black guy who codes?

~~~
jalcine
It's a penny in a quarter (as opposed to a dime in a dozen).

~~~
tobiaswright
Are you looking for other Black Programers? Check out the Black Techies Meetup
group (as oppose to Blacks in Tech, which is a bit different). Also head out
to some hackathons. There are usually a few to chill with.

~~~
jalcine
Funny you mention that; I've been to the most recent meetup at Thoughtworks
and I'm trying to be more interactive in said community.

------
omgmog
Your portfolio/projects pages are broken

~~~
jalcine
It's working fine for me; I `dig`'d my domain to make sure DNS and everything
was okay, too.

~~~
omgmog
Your direct links work, but the subdomain doesn't work:
[http://projects.jalcine.me/](http://projects.jalcine.me/)

Seems silly to be using subdomains for sections of the same site though, so it
would be better to stick with
[http://jalcine.me/projects/](http://jalcine.me/projects/)

~~~
jalcine
Fixed all of my links to do just that. Thanks for the time.

